# So...What cars were you considering other then BMW



## evilfactoryowne (Dec 24, 2001)

Before I finaly brokedown and ordered my BMW I was checking out the IS300 and Corvette. I would have gone with the IS300, but I couldn't find an 02' 5 speed manual with black exterior. This was around September 01'. For weeks I was calling every dealer in town! I test drove the corvette, but that car just had too much power! I did like the heads-up display however... I decided to go with the BMW because it was a plend of everything I was loooking for...I guess that was style and functionality...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

In chronological order:
A4 1.8TQ
IS300 5MT (didn't exist then)
S4
GTI 24V6MT (also didn't exist yet)
WRX wagon

I'd been a fan of BMWs for a long time but didn't even consider the 3er till after I decided I wasn't gonna get a WRX.


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

Other than BMW? Nothing.

Within BMW?

320i
325i/Ci
330i/Ci

Ended up with the 330Ci and couldn't be happier(except with maybe a 540i or any M!)


----------



## sjs (Dec 25, 2001)

Mercedes clk or Audi A4 couldn't find the one and didn't like the
looks of the other. Just couldn't quite look at Infin. since I do the
part selling every day, just see too many out there and I wanted
a car not so "dime a dozen". Could have ended up with a Jetta
but it is a 4door and the look on my other half's face So we 
ended up at the BMW dealer and he got me to take a test drive 
and it's history from there!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Uhhh...BMW, BMW or BMW. That's it. The only time I'll move to another is if/when I buy a pickup...unless bimmer starts to produce those.


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

a used NSX and an A4 for a split second . 

but there really wasn't much of a contest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

For me, it was between:

-330i SP 5-spd
-CPO'd E36 M3 5-spd
-Audi S4
-Saab 9-5 Aero 5-spd

At the time I decided on the 330i, only 328s were available for test drives. I chose the 328i over the others based on feel (and somewhat due to my prior BMW bias). Obviously, if I had it to do over again, I would not have chosen the 330i. I probably would have even picked the S4 over the 330i. (The torque steer on the Saab, however, earns it a well-deserved last place among my final choices.)


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I went to the dealership to order an M3, but decided to get a 330Ci (328Ci at the time actually), coz I didn't want to wait 2 years for a car. 328Ci's were sold out so I got one of the first 330Ci's... I had no driven a 330 when I ordered.

I really should've either waited for the M3 or bought a Boxter (or Boxter S), even a used/CPO one, instead of the 330.

--Andrew


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Ever since I bought my first E46 (00 323Ci - had 'Vette and A4 at the same time), I knew my next car was going to be an E46 M3. Then, out of pure lack of availability, I ended up replacing my 98 Corvette by a new one (I too had the head-up display, but used it only three or four times). Four months later I picked up a 325i (I like BMWs too much to endure long periods without driving one :thumb: ). Last November, I finally found an E46 M3 available *@ MSRP*. Needless to say that the 'Vette is gone...  I miss it sometimes tough... Oh, well. Too bad there isn't such thing as "perfect world"... In a perfect world I would have both...


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Before I chose my 330i, I seriously considered:

A41.8T
S4
(IS300 was slushie only then)

Now, even though I'm happy with the bimmer, I'm anxiously looking forward to the new:

G35
RX8


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

I considered the 325i, 330i, 330xi, Saab 9-3 Viggen, Audi was ruled out because I don't have a dealer w/i 270 miles, and the IS300. My previous car was a loaded 99 Saab 9-5, which was a very well built car, but NOT a performance car. Exceedingly comfortable and somewhat sporty drive but really not in BMW class. The IS300 would bore me after a month. I am too old for that car. I considered the 9-3 viggen, I really like Saab, but they are cutting their throats on pricing. If they price em like a Bimmer then they must compete with a Bimmer in every way. They dont come close. Therefore the Saab is a poor value in my opinion. Makes me sad cause I like the cars. When I traded my 9-5 in I cried. It was my baby and as someone else on the board noted its "good karma" to take good care of your cars for the next owner. The next owner of that car will be getting in essence a new car.
I decided on the 330xi because I wanted a car that I could drive to Colorado in for a ski trip and also have a car that I could take to work during a typical midwest snowstorm without too much stress. Add in the performance and handling of the 330 and I really feel like I got the perfect car-for me!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Drove a MB CLK 430, Audi TT and thought about a 530. The CLK was way overpriced and not impressive, the TT is too impractical and had major turbo lag and I concluded a 330ci was all I needed and so far I believe I made the right choice.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Researched and/or test drove:

A4
330i
325i
C240
C320
IS300
TL-S
S60

I definitely noticed that in just about every article on any of these cars other than the BMWs, the BMWs were used as the benchmark against which to measure the other cars. That counted for something. (Why not get the gold standard?)

What finally sold me was that of the ones that weren't eliminated "on paper," the Bimmer was the only one that just made me really feel good behind the wheel. It made me smile.

:thumb:


----------



## PA330i (Dec 26, 2001)

I seriously considered the IS300, for the simple reason that I had never owned a BMW and have had great experiences with Lexus (SC300). The lack of a manual transmission in IS300 at the time I made my purchase was a big factor. I also prefer the E46 styling. After taking delivery of my 330, I was really happy with my choice. I don't see myself buying anything but a bimmer for some time now (Next I want an M3).


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Even before the new M3 made its debut, I knew I wanted one. There was nothing else to consider, in my mind. I had fond memories of my E36 M3, and the new one had a kick-ass aggro look to it.


----------



## Damon (Dec 21, 2001)

I actually had my dealer locate a 2002 S4 that was optioned out to my liking, but I didn't go through with the purchase. After driving an A4 for 2 years, several unimpressive test drives (they WERE stock, mind you), and listening to quite a list of gripes from members of a certain S4 forum, I decided I wanted to get another Bimmer instead....for $1k less.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I actually had a Nissan SE-R Spec-V on order for over 2 months before I gave up on my Nissan dealer and fell for the Bimmer.

Needless to say, I'm quite content with my decision :thumb: 

Although, those 17" rims, 6-speeds and in-dash 6-CD w/Rockford Fosgate 300-watt deck were tempting...


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Wanted a coupe, so choices were rather limited.

1. 330ci
2. 99 E36 M3

That was IT!!

The CL type-S and MB 430 were both out of the picture because of no stick and the E46 M3 was not out yet.

Now I am REALLY wanting one!!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I looked at these:

Volkswagen Golf Variant Trendline (2.0) - too long of a wait for factory order

Audi A4 Avant (1.8T) - would have wanted to wait for the new body style that is out now

Volkswagen Passat Variant (2.8 V6 AWD) - could only find used models at a reasonable price

Volvo V70 - FWD, diesel version used VW 2.5d engine until this model year

There you have it.

Patrick


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Prelude SH
Accord V6 Coupe
Integra Type-R
MKIV Supra TT


----------



## sjs (Dec 25, 2001)

vexed said:


> *Drove a MB CLK 430, Audi TT and thought about a 530. The CLK was way overpriced and not impressive, the TT is too impractical and had major turbo lag and I concluded a 330ci was all I needed and so far I believe I made the right choice. *


You make me feel better knowing that the clk was not going to be
worth waiting for a dealer to find, I thought if I had to wait too long for a car I was going to go M3


----------



## sjs (Dec 25, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Ever since I bought my first E46 (00 323Ci - had 'Vette and A4 at the same time), I knew my next car was going to be an E46 M3. Then, out of pure lack of availability, I ended up replacing my 98 Corvette by a new one Too bad there isn't such thing as "perfect world"... In a perfect world I would have both...  *


In a more perfect world you would also have a garage bay for
both, and the truck for towing the boat and the bikes and the
snowmobiles and.......


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

nothing else was out that I had interest in back in the summer of '99 :dunno:


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Still in the process. It's not really about the BMW vs another car in it's price range. It's more of a choice between the BMW or a lower end car. Right now, the lower end choice is the VW GTI (waiting for the 24v VR6 engine).

The BMW is what I really want. I just don't think I can really justify it. The GTI would save me a couple hundred bucks a month, which make the whole project a bit more viable. It's also a bit more practical as a transportation appliance.

Then again, I really want the Bimmer.


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

*Other cars considered...*

Audi A4/S4 Avant
BMW 525iT
Saab 9-5 wagon
Volvo V70


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Thought about other BMWs
pre-owned 540 6sp, and a z3 2.5
or to save money e36 328
Looked at an a4 2.8q, c240, and Is300 but all along we knew we would be getting an e46 325i. Thought about the xi for a while but didn't think it was worth it for the 3 days of snow we get in PA anymore.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*No others considered!*

I wasn't really even in the market for a new car. I was perfectly content with the Maxima I bought just after starting my first job out of college. It was completely trouble free for 5 years. But then, I started reading and seeing all the M3 hype on the internet and fell in love with the car--both the performance and the looks. So, I got on the list in March and picked it up in October. I plan on keeping this one for a long time.


----------



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

Looked at:

E46 325i
IS 300
Audi S4

Ended up getting the 325i and selling it 8 months later for an e36 M3.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

The usual suspects...A4, IS300, Volvo S60, X-Type.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2002)

geomax said:


> *The usual suspects...A4, IS300, Volvo S60, X-Type. *


Huh. I would never have thought the Volvo S60 would be among the "usual suspects" (being FWD and all).


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

About a year ago my wife and I decided to move back to Maryland from California. I had been driving a 91 Q45 for about six years. I knew that I wouldn't do anything until after our condo in LA was sold and we'd bought and moved into a house in MD. When we left LA, I left the Q with my parents and took one of their Buick LeSabres (a real long story in itself) and suffered with it until last month when I took delivery of my BMW.

Initially, I was thinking about a 96 LT4 Corvette. Then, the 330i caught my attention. I also started test driving the A4, WRX, IS300 and S2000. Driving the Q for so long had given me a certain appreciation for what a 4 door sedan could be, but I still missed the two door muscle and sports cars that I had had in the past (87 and 69 Corvettes and a few 5.0 Mustangs). Then I read something about the new MINI and put down a depoist on one in June of last year. Two days later, my wife told me that she was pregnant. Shortly after that, we settled on our new house and I wrestled with the practicality of having a MINI and a baby. So I did the natural thing...I set out in search of a cherry 99 Corvette, but couldn't find one optioned the way I wanted with low enough milage that hadn't been wrecked. Went back to the BMW and wound up placing an order for a 325xi wagon. I've still got the deposit on the MINI. With a little luck, I'll sell my wife's car, give her the wagon and buy the MINI for myself.

Oh, and the Buick is still sitting in front of my house and probably always will be.  Trying to convince my parents that we should sell it and replace it with a minivan.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Huh. I would never have thought the Volvo S60 would be among the "usual suspects" (being FWD and all). *


Ah, but now they make it with AWD.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2002)

geomax said:


> *
> 
> Ah, but now they make it with AWD. *


Can you get the AWD with a stick??

In the past, when I've "considered" Volvo, all of the AWD variants were slushie-only. You could only get a stick on some the FWD models.

If they imported an T5 wagon with a 5-spd and AWD, I might just own one.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Can you get the AWD with a stick??
> *


Good question. Would have to look. But I believe the PCC line will have AWD, stick and lots 'o power. I've seen pictures of a touring model - but I'm not sure if they will produce it, or export it here.

Sedan:
http://www.edmunds.com/news/conceptcarspotlight/articles/42929/article.html

Touring:
http://www.infomotori.com/news/a_54_IT_445_2.asp

Faster Touring link:
http://www.auto-news.de/auto2/volvo_pcc_2.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2002)

geomax said:


> *
> 
> Good question. Would have to look. But I believe the PCC line will have AWD, stick and lots 'o power. I've seen pictures of a touring model - but I'm not sure if they will produce it, or export it here.
> 
> ...


That touring looks pretty decent. What are the expected prices on the PCC line?

I liked the idea of a V70 T5 AWD 5-spd.

I guess I'll just have to pick up a used S4 Avant in a year or two.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> I wasn't really even in the market for a new car. I was perfectly content with the Maxima I bought just after starting my first job out of college. It was completely trouble free for 5 years. But then, I started reading and seeing all the M3 hype on the internet and fell in love with the car--both the performance and the looks. So, I got on the list in March and picked it up in October. *I plan on keeping this one for a long time.*


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> Can you get the AWD with a stick??
> 
> In the past, when I've "considered" Volvo, all of the AWD variants were slushie-only. *You could only get a stick on some the FWD models.*
> 
> If they imported an T5 wagon with a 5-spd and AWD, I might just own one.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Got my first BMW in 1996. After some pretty terrible treatment from BMW of San Francisco, and most other dealers in the area, I decided I didn't want anything to do with a BMW. I wanted a coupe with manual transmission so the pickin's were slim back then:

Saab 900 Turbo
Acura Legend Coupe - 6-speed
Corvette

Nothing compared to the BMW, period. I really wanted an E36 M3 except that the insurance was nearly as much as the lease payment per month. I ended up getting a 328is at Concord BMW.

About 30 months into my lease I went to Europe on vacation and had an E39 520i rental for a week. That was all I needed to be hooked on the E39. I'm on my second one and intend on keeping it as long as possible.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Long (but surely familiar) story as to how I went from a 3000GT VR-4 to my first M3....but currently, as I'm more than just toying with the idea of replacing my 99 M3, an X3 has emerged as the top candidate. I looked at the following:

FX35
Murano
RX330
XC90
S4 Avant 
X3 3.0 Sport

All the others were nice...they had very attractive and compelling feature sets. All of them made me go, "Hmmm....not too shabby." When we got to the X3, it was game over. Not as many gadgets as the others, not as fast as some of them, but it simply felt right. And not in an I-drank-the-BMW-Kool-Aid manner, neither. Like the M3's, it wasn't the "Best Of" in any one category...it simply smoked the others when you tally the individual scores and take it as a whole.


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 3, 2003)

I actually went the opposite way. I was considering a 320 or 325 but decided on the TSX instead.


----------

